# Các mẹ còn băn khoăn: Thực sự sữa Aptamil có giúp bé tăng cân không?



## Ngoc200799 (21/1/22)

Điểm nổi bật của sữa Aptamil là sữa có chứa tổ hợp men vi sinh IMMUNORTIS đã được cấp bằng sáng chế, men có những đặc tính giống như loại men vi sinh thiên nhiên có trong thành phần của sữa mẹ hay có trong rau quả có tác dụng kích thích quá trình hình thành và phát triển của các vi sinh có lợi trong dạ dày. Sữa có chứa chất Gluco và Fructo-oligosaccharides theo tỷ lệ 9:1 cũng đã được cấp bằng sáng chế có tác dụng kích thích, hỗ trợ cho sự phát triển của các vi khuẩn đường ruột có lợi, giúp bé có một hệ tiêu hóa khỏe mạnh, cứng cáp hơn. Các dòng sữa Aptamil cho bé hiện có trên thị trường nước ta đều là Aptamil Profutura đây không phải là dòng sữa có chứa một hàm lượng Omega 3; Omega 6 cao so và dòng sữa khác của hãng. Trong thành phần của sữa Aptamil còn bổ sung hàm lượng sắt cao hơn so với các loại sữa khác, Sắt là một thành phần cực kỳ cần thiết và quan trọng khi mà lượng sắt trong cơ thể của bé giảm mạnh khi bé được 6 tháng tuổi. Sữa Aptamil với thành phần có chứa đầy đủ các loại vitamin như vitamin A, C với D nhất là vitamin D có vai trò quan trọng trong việc phát triển xương cho trẻ. Sữa rất phù hợp dành cho bé yêu các ba mẹ có thể tham khảo thêm tại đây.


----------

